# Vorkonfigurierter Apache-Server für Linux



## Arne Buchwald (7. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich suche den Apache-Webserver mit PHP / Perl / mySQL für Linux. Ich meine so ein "Download-Package" wie auf http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de , nur *für Linux*.

Über einen oder mehrere passende Links würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Dunsti (8. November 2001)

einen passenden Link habe ich leider nicht anzubieten, aber schau doch mal in den "OS-Tutorials", da wurde vor kurzem eine recht ausführliche Anleitung für sowas gepostet. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. November 2001)

Hallo Dunsti,

ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nie in dieser Sparte war. Ich werde sie mir gleich mal angucken.
Eine allgemeine Suche nach "Apache" bzw. "Apache AND Linux" hatte mir nämlich keinen für mich brauchbaren Beitrag herausgegeben.

Danke,


----------

